# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 51)



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2019)

*Have you ever attended a woodshop class? How was it? 
And, Do you teach classes at your shop? How did you start and why?







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
I just love this small font, don't you Paul?*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2019)

I have never attended a class since high school. But all through school I took every class I could, even building trades and we built a house. I remember the joy I had in bringing home a project from school and giving it to my mother. When there was no more classes for me to take the teacher made myself and a friend of mine teachers aids and we basicly helped teach the class. I haven't given any instruction since then. Now I'm coming up on 60 years old and for years I have wished to find a youngster to teach wood working to but have not been able to find one. It seems that most kids today really dont have an interest working with their hands. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places or at the right age group? Maybe I should be looking for someone more mature in years?

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2019)

8th grade- I got a D- Teacher said My meat board had no style- Hell it was the shape Mom drew. Mom used it till 2012 50 yrs. My best friends broke in 6 months- he got an A........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | +Karma 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 15, 2019)

I’ve attended one class at the local turning club I’ve joined. It was a free segmentation class. It was a lot of fun and I’ve met some nice people. I went to the meeting yesterday about upcoming topics and workshops in 2020. Since I’m new and no one else volunteered to do it, they nominated me to do a shops safety discussion in February. I’m pretty excited!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Dec 15, 2019)

I took a half day class at Woodcraft on turning small bowls, and then I took a three day class with Jimmy Clewes about 9 years ago. 

The only ‘teaching’ I’ve done has been a few demos at the local turning club.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 15, 2019)

As of now I have not taken a class,i plan to,the rockler store near my work has classes every so often. I have not taught anyone anything about woodworking,except how not to do things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2019)

I have done some teaching- online and kids and grandkids- This one is my favorite student. after sweeping shop many times!! She says " Papa- you have to learn to not be so messy!!!  I think she must have learned that from grandma.... 11 now- We do not see her as much...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 5


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Yep! - Did play by play, live while it was happening, then wrote all about it

Great Fun! Would love to do it again.

No classes yet, but I have a neighbor that was given a lathe, that he's piecing back together, that wants me to show him a few things.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 15, 2019)

I've only taken one class related to woodworking - a one day class with Tom Caspar where we explored some hand tool use and built a small box in the process. That was a lot of fun, I learned a lot, and want to do it again.

I have had the opportunity to, a few times, have someone in my shop for a little while to share some knowledge. But I'm certainly not at the level where I'd be able to teach any formal woodworking classes.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 15, 2019)

I have taken a few classes and I would teach if I could remember what the class was about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2019)

I've taken seminars at SWAT and learned a bunch. Went to a 3 day Turning Retreat in Kingsville last year with @woodman6415. We had a great time and learned a ton. Can't wait to go again in 2020!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Dec 15, 2019)

I took the mandatory woodshop class in 7th grade. 
I do have people to my shop, but I can show everything I know in about 30 minutes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2019)

Also, I don't know enough to teach anybody anything yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 15, 2019)

I've taken many classes from teachers over the years. Four from Lonnie Bird https://www.lonniebird.com, two from Phil Lowe http://furnituremakingclasses.com, one from Steve Latta on inlay, one from Jeff Headley, http://headleyandsons.com/events/workshops.html. These were all hands-on classes where you actually make something to take home. Last summer I took a class at Arrowmont https://www.arrowmont.org on power carving of bowls and spoons. I've always enjoyed learning from others who are much better than me. I plan to take another class from Jeff Headley in the near future. His shop makes all the new furniture that goes into the White House.

Also took a class on French Polishing with George Frank not long before he passed away. That was probably the most enjoyable one I've taken because he told us stories from his life and career as we practiced. Amazing guy and a true world expert on how to fake antique finishes.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Dec 15, 2019)

I've taken many courses (both hands on and demonstrations -like at symposiums) and I almost always learn something new. Even if the particular topic is not something I'm likely to try, there is a new technique or a different way of thinking about a problem that I can use. I have demonstrated at my local club as well as in my shop because I believe in playing things forward.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 15, 2019)

I have taken a couple classes, one on tool maintenance and one on basic design.

As far as teaching, I've had people into the shop to introduce them to the black hole that is turning but don;t really feel qualified to teach a class to paying students as I make it up as I go along.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 15, 2019)

What got me started in woodworking was grade school. I took wood shop (and others) for 6 years.
I had a really great teacher in high school. Dr. Rucker took me under his wing so to speak.
He made sure I made it to his class every day. I skipped a lot of school back then.
But I always tried to make it to drafting/wood shop. It was a double class (2 hours) so it took up 1/3 of my day at school.

I still use what Dr. Rucker taught me 40 years ago. I can still draft out what I want to build, then actually build it.
About 10 years ago, I joined a local woodworking club. It was full of old guys who sat around and talked war stories & didn't want to teach 
anybody anything. Needless to say, I let my membership expire.
I've been teaching myself mostly since then.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 15, 2019)

Never got to take shop in jr or high school--my folks were gearing us toward college. "you can learn that stuff (woodworking) later " when you need it.
I've not had any formal classes but am fortunate to be a fast, visual learner--I usually just have to see something done_ once._ You tube has been some help, but just watching other turners in person in is better.
I do help others to learn turning, invite them to the shop or actually help them turn. Most notable is my Dentist friend --who like me-- needed a stress reducer--he's actually quite good, but has some health issues that get in the way. He jumped in feet first, before I knew it he'd bought a lathe, bandsaw, and turns when he can. Have a few others that I'm working on--but they seem kinda shy,

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 16, 2019)

I did woodshop in the 7th grade and then any and all classes in high school, plus occupational classes. In California they used to have a program called ROP (regional occupation program) when you went to your regular classes 1/2 day and an ordinary job for the rest of the day. Leading up to the ordinary job part of it was I think 6 months classroom time. I did construction and the class built the senior center where I am from.
As for teaching classes, nope.
I have helped out kids throughout my life trying to basically just build their confidence in themselves that they can do things without having to wait for someone else to do it, whether that was building something, working on cars or just fixing simple things around the house.
My next chapter is Kimmie has decided that she is going to learn to run the laser engraver and has give me the go ahead to clean out the spare bedroom in the house in town. I never thought that would happen.
To be fair I did show her these cookies I made that will be part of an order I got for a "Christmas Reef'. Now she has bunches of ideas.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 16, 2019)

As long as I can remember I was always doing something with wood, carving knives, making bows and arrows and other things I don't remember any more. At 7 years old, my church had a Sunday school workshop where they had us cut a fish using a coping saw. I believe they then had us use broken tile to Mosaic it. That was the only formal training I got until the family moved to Orange, California at my age of 15 years old.

I was in the 8th grade when I took the first wood shop class with real electric tools. Pictures below is my very first piece ever done making something utilitarian. It's a wall mounted knife block. It's a pretty ragged looking piece, but I made it and for some odd reason, I still have it. I got a grade of B-. It's redwood with hide glue, and shellac is the finish. It's also nail free. 






 

Went into the Army for heavy equipment operation. When out, no jobs were available in Orange County unless your father or relative was already a union member, so I went into construction as a laborer. Started dabbling in small wood working projects. Became an assistant superintendent building apartments and watched all the tradesmen intently as they were actually building on the spot. I'm a good learner by watching, so when I got home, if I had the tools, I could duplicate exactly what they could with all their years of experience.

Moved to Arizona in 73, worked at a copper mine nailing angle iron on 6x6x48" cribbing for shafts. It would keep the rock from clogging the shaft because of the staggered placement. When we were done, would always go into the wood shop and watch and talk to the carpenters.

Got laid off because of a union strike. went looking for a job, and one I applied for was fitting shutter panels into frames for residences here in Tucson. Pay was 2.20 per hour. Went from 4.16 per hour at the mine to 2.20 hr. I loved it. My first real woodworking job. My wife decided she needed a divorce because I wasn't making enough in Feb., '78.

I decided to go back to California, get a job as a construction super, make my fortune and come back to Tucson and start my own woodworking business. As luck would have it, I arrived in California on the last clear day for the next 2 months, March and April, the rainy season at the time.

I got a job in a small furniture factory, and found out how it was done. I learned how to operate a pin router and other equipment, but thought the pin router was the best thing ever in woodworking tools. The boss saw my potential immediately. He would design a new part, and give the the task of designing a jig so multiples could be made. I LOVED that because it let me make what I thought it would take to get the job done. I was working for 3.80 per hour and wasn't going to get me that fortune I was seeking.

I then contacted the ex-wife and told her and the new hubby(she didn't waste time) to buy out my share of the house. That netted me the fortune I needed to buy tools and start my woodworking dream.

Got it started and then realized as the years went by that I was starting to actually hate the woodworking business. Too many people trying to take you any way possible, too many distractions, and too easy to injure oneself.

As far as teaching people, yup! Done that with most of my employees when I had my business. They fill out the application with all kinds of experience under their belts, but when it came to doing the job, they didn't know how. With the current employee market of those times, the '80's, I had to keep them because they were getting training from me. I didn't realize I was running an apprenticeship program.

I think I overdid it on my answers. I also think I answered all questions. If any of you have any questions, don't ask. You'll be here reading another long winded story. I think I'm competing with @Rocky on stories. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 16, 2019)

I've only attended one class to learn about woodturning where I turned my first bowl. Other than that, just demonstrations at my local AAW meetings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 16, 2019)

Not since HS. I have worked with some pretty talented people over the years maybe some of it rubbed off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 16, 2019)

No, not a formal class. I have been a "helper" during a couple of our turning club classes and have learned a great deal by listening up close. I am hoping to take some turning workshops in the future as I do learn very well from those types of classes. I really enjoy seeing an experienced turner who can also communicate. One of our club members is a great turner, but I don't receive his instruction well; just a style thing mostly.

A friend and club member used to open his garage for members to do a turning Saturday. Really had fun with those and wish I could sponsor something like that. Hope to in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

